# [2012] good resale recommendation needed for trade



## FionaS (Dec 18, 2012)

Follow on from my other thread, here is my need/intention:
1. No intention to go to home resort every year
2. Strong Trading power
3. reasonable MF
4. In case I cannot trade, I can rent the property out for or more than the MF
5. Maybe EOY to start with, since there is still lots to learn about TS

In the previous thread, a couple of properties got recommended with locks-off (i.e. Grande Vista, Grand Chateau, Shadow Ridge, Willow Ridge), and Platinum and 2 or 3 BRD are recommended. I need a little bit more guidance and experiences on this. 

Also, at what price shall I buy in? 

-------
Some other general exchange questions, 
1. How long does it normally take exchange to happen? Does it take months?
2. What is my trading possibility with the above properties listed into summer Hawaii and winter ski resort? 
3. What are the additional cost for trading (i.e. lock-off fee, II fee, trading fee, etc).

Thanks a lot!


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 18, 2012)

good evening

I vote 3 bedroom GV platinum.. I am guessing you can snag one of these for about $5K-$6K.  MF's about $1300.  Great traders.  If you want summer Hawaii or ski week, use the whole 3 bedroom.  If you give yourself a wide variety of dates..Lets say early June-mid august..you will get something every time.  Same thing for ski weeks...put the whole 3 bedroom in and give mid jan-mid march dates and you will get something every time.  You must deposit a year in advance...

if you want shoulder seasons, lock off create a 2 bedroom and studio and use both.  When those kids come  a GV will be nice to see southern mouse house..

Only negative with 3 bedroom GV is "rentals"  just tons of rentals open in Orlando... but you can get Presidents week easily, I always have, although I have 13 month priority...

You might also consider HHI GO/Barony plat summer... a bit more expensive..guaranteed good rental, nice occupancy but non lock off!!! Good news here is that HHI summer will ALWAYS be in demand and awesome trader too!!!!  MF's very reasonable..about $1200

just my 2 cents...  you might do very well picking up a 2 bedroom Barony, 3 bedroom plat GV for about 20K total and have some nice chips in the game... cheaper than the 37K you were going to pay!!!


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 18, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> I vote 3 bedroom GV platinum.. I am guessing you can snag one of these for about $5K-$6K.  MF's about $1300.  Great traders.  If you want summer Hawaii or ski week, use the whole 3 bedroom.  If you give yourself a wide variety of dates..Lets say early June-mid august..you will get something every time.  Same thing for ski weeks...put the whole 3 bedroom in and give mid jan-mid march dates and you will get something every time.  You must deposit a year in advance...
> 
> ...



I would normally vote 3BR Grand Chateau (locks off  into 2BR and 1 BR), but I think Puck's recommendation of a 3BR Grande Vista may be better in this case since OP lives in Florida.  You would not go wrong with either one.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 19, 2012)

I would tend to agree that GV 3br Platinum is pretty reasonable at $1300 MF, but as they have said renting it out for more the MF is unlikely. I disagree that you need to deposit the whole 3 br to get a 2 br in Hawaii. It all depends on when you are going. Your chances are greater depositing a larger unit, but many times you can get the same using a 1br or studio DEPENDING on when you want to go. If you are looking at shoulder seasons as you said, it is definitely possible just as I traded my studio for a 2br Ko Olina earlier today. Ko Olina is a lot easier to get than Maui Ocean Club probably due to popularity. If it is just the two of you, a 1br would be more than enough. Summer weeks are attainable as well, but it may just take longer to find. A couple of weeks ago I saw a 3 br available with my studio, I just wish I could have gone at that time. Great deals do pop up quite frequently if you search quite regularly each day.

I personally like WR 2 br Platinum - I have seen them on Ebay for about $400-600 and locks off into a 1 br and studio. MF is about $936 ? I paid $960 for mine with closing and 2012 usage (MF $880) so my net cost was about $80 so it was a killer deal. Most times it was about 400-600 without current year's usage plus closing, so total about $1000 maybe. The cost to purchase is much lower than GV/GC/SR and recently in when I compared side by side, my WR pulled up extra dates that my SR did not. 

As long as you buy platinum, I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.

You will always be able to find a trade, it just depends how diligent you are and how far in advance you plan ahead. For example I already deposited my 2013 usage into II and have it available for trading. In a few months I will choose my 2014 week and deposit that as well so I have it ready to go. The earlier you deposit, the more value it has as it has more time before it expires. Deposits don't expire until two years after you deposit it into II. 

For example my 2013 week is Jul 12-19 2013 for WR that I choose from Marriott and deposited into II. When you have a floating timeshare, you want to choose a week that has the highest demand at your home resort and deposit this into II. The higher the demand week at your home resort, the more trading power. I have till Jul 19 2015 to make a trade with it before it expires. I deposited this earlier this year, so I have just about 3 years to make a trade. 

II is $89 per year, but if you buy 5 yrs it is cheaper or sometimes there are 2 for 1 or 3 for 1 specials occasionally.
Marriott to Marriott exchanges are $124
Marriott to non-Marriott exchanges are $154
add $20 if you call in vs online
Lock off fee is $80

Exchanges can highly dependent on where you want to go and when. Some places are readily available whereas areas like Hawaii in the summer or holidays are much harder to find. Over the past couple of weeks I have seen some Maui availability over Christmas and New Years. Usually the hard to find weeks will come up within the flex period of 90 days when people cancel and it becomes available. You can find what you want immediately or it can take months. The further ahead you plan, the greater chance you will find it. If you wanted to go to Maui for Christmas 2013/14 I would start searching now. I normally put the maximum search dates possible so it pulls up all the availability even if it is a year or two away. I would say that if you really wanted Christmas this year and you searched multiple times a day the past two months, you would find it most probably. I've had situations where it has appeared the day my flight was departing.

If Maui is high on your list, you might want to also consider Sheraton Desert Oasis 2 br Gold Plus floating weeks 1-52 as that will give you Starwood priority in II into the Westin Kaanapali in Maui. I have found it is much easier to get into the Westin than Marriott Maui Ocean Club, but personal preference wise, I like the Marriott better. SDO can be had for under $1000 easily and the MF is about $1150 range. I don't believe there is a lock off fee. I traded my two sides of SDO lock off for 2 weeks in a 2 br at Westin Kaanapali in the last two weeks of August 2013. It would be much more difficult to get 2 x 2br MOC at that same time next year.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 19, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> You will always be able to find a trade, it just depends how diligent you are and how far in advance you plan ahead. For example I already deposited my 2013 usage into II and have it available for trading. In a few months I will choose my 2014 week and deposit that as well so I have it ready to go. The earlier you deposit, the more value it has as it has more time before it expires. Deposits don't expire until two years after you deposit it into II. the deposited week's travel start date



Although your example was right, just want to clarify your the comment above.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 19, 2012)

If you really want to accomplish all that you outline, I'd suggest a 2BDRM Marriott Aruba Surf OV unit.

Yes you will pay more than you may be thinking but the value you will receive in the long run will far exceed the other resorts mentioned.

This unit and other premium beach LOs will actually give you a return on your investment (ROI) as you can easily rent this for $1500-$2000 above MF every year you decide not to go. Also if you ever wanted to sell for what ever reason you could very easily with minimum lost of investment

With the other units mentioned you'll be hard pressed to rent at all so every year you'll have to use or trade for something. Also selling is also much more challenging. 

Trading with an Aruba surf would also give you a huge trading advantage over the others mentioned.

I know its a big spend and maybe out of your range but if its not, in the long run, IMHO, its the best deal out there in terms of value and ROI.


----------



## GregT (Dec 19, 2012)

Fiona,

You've gotten great advice here -- one of things you need to consider is how important it is to you that it be rentable for much more than the MFs.  Once you start to think about its rental potential, the acquisition price will go up accordingly, because it has value as more than just a trading property.

So...from a trading perspective, in my opinion there are only three Platinum properties that have "special qualities", and I rank them as follows.  

1. Grande Vista 3BR (Special because it is a 3BR and can lock-off -- I rank it #1 because it has low MFs (~$1250))
2. Grande Chateau 3BR (Special because it locks off into a 2BR and a 1BR, but has much higher MFs (~$1750)-- but having a 1BR a is much better deposit than a Studio, so may be worth the money to you)
3. Shadow Ridge Enclaves 2BR Deluxe (Special because it locks off into two 1BR units and still has good MFs at ~1,100)

Honorable Mention:  Imperial Palms 3BR -- the power of a 3BR at a reasonable MF of $1,250 -- but doesn't lock-off, which hurts it as a dedicated trader because you only get one deposit

The next tier are all excellent trading properties that would do well for your trading needs.  I think any of these would allow you to get most of the trades that you've considered and would be a great starting point.

In no particular order, most with MFs between $1,000 - $1,200, and all lock-off into a 1BR and a Studio:

- 2BR Grande Vista 
- 2BR Grand Chateau 
- 2BR Willow Ridge (note that it has the lowest MFs -- but Branson location may impact trading power vs the others)
- 2BR Shadow Ridge
- 2BR Desert Springs Villas I/II

I'm sure there are others, but this second tier is "widely available" on eBay and would likely cost $2,000 - $3,000 to purchase.  The first tier trading units seem to be quite scarce and there is competition for those few when they appear on eBay.  

Please note that I've not included a number of excellent Marriott properties because of what I consider a "flaw" for a dedicated trading property -- either its MFs are too high to be an effective trader (Hawaii properties, MFC) or it doesn't lock-off into two deposits (Newport Coast, Cypress Harbour).  Those are still excellent weeks to own, but I'm focused specifically on the best trading properties

So.....these are my opinion, and I welcome comments on others and any clarifications from what I have missed. 


........................................

I feel that it is important to put in a balancing comment on buying a Marriott trader.  The Marriott landscape continues to evolve -- with the introduction of DClub, while we have continued to see excellent trades come through, we have also noticed a difference in the trading experience.  Trades seem to come in more slowly, and bulk deposits from Marriott (of unused weeks) seem to come much closer to check-in date.   It's not as reliable to get a trade 8-12 months from check-in as it used to be.   

This uncertainty about the trading experience is the major reason I went to competitors (HGVC and Starwood) --  because I value the predictability that those point-based systems provide to me.  It drives me nuts waiting for an exchange to match if it is a "core vacation" to me, so I bought the competitors where I will know exactly 8/9 months out if I got the reservation I wanted.  As an example, I'm currently waiting for a MOC Studio to match (with another MOC Studio) for my Dad's unit for our 2013 family vacation.  I'm six months into the request and frustrated by the lack of a match.  I have a backup plan so I know my Dad will have a place to sleep (booked with DC points) but I'm simply highlighting the risk of exchanging.   I think shoulder season trades will be much more predictable.

So.....I hope this information is helpful, and I welcome the contributions of others.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Bretthart (Dec 19, 2012)

Like Fiona I'm interested in buying a resale 2br LO week at Marriott Canyon Villas Platinum as my home resort.  I would like trade my week every year and used MCV accommodation ie swimming pool since I live in Phoenix.  Do you think this is a good idea or bad?

Thanks


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 19, 2012)

Bretthart said:


> Like Fiona I'm interested in buying a resale 2br LO week at Marriott Canyon Villas Platinum as my home resort.  I would like trade my week every year and used MCV accommodation ie swimming pool since I live in Phoenix.  Do you think this is a good idea or bad?
> 
> Thanks


Are you asking about day use of the pools at Canyon Villas? Some Marriott properties allow day use, others don't. I'm not sure about Canyon Villas.

Where & when do you want to exchange? We can give you more advice if you are more specific about your plans.


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 19, 2012)

If you want a cheap, mainly trading property, I would also consider looking at a non beach HHI summer week.  Believe it or not, all Marriot summer HHI weeks trade the same via II.  There are a few Harbour Point weeks listed in the market place section of this board.  There is week 21 that is less than $500 listed there.  Granted, its not middle of the summer but usually falls during the Memorial Day Weekend and a number of school systems are already out by mid May.  

I just picked up week 28 at Harbour Point.  I puchased it primarly for usage but I do know that it is a very strong trader and for the times I decide to trade, I'm confident I will have good success.  If not, worst case I got back to Hilton Head during the summer.  Now the downside to Harbour Point (and all other HHI Marriotts) is that its not a lock off.  The other "downside" is that its not directly on the beach but is about 1.5 mile from beach and there is a free shuttle that will take you door-to-door from resort to the beach.  You can also rent bikes from resort and ride there. Also, it may not rent out as high as a beach front HHI resort. 

IMHO, if you are strictly looking for a trader, I wouldn't invest a ton of money in a property if you dont see yourself using it a fair amount of time. Why spend 10K+ on a HHI beach summer week or Aurba platinum for trading primarly and never go there?  I mean if you want to get into the rental business then OK but it sounds like you want to trade primarly and rent when you dont trade/use but unless you are going to be renting most of the time, I don't see it as a smart move.  

Also, what are you looking to trade into?  Aurba and HHI beach summer weeks are at the top of the Marriott food chain when it comes to places people are trying to get into (also Hawaii and Ski weeks). So if you purchase on of those weeks and pay the premium, most other trades you do outside of maybe Hawaii and ski weeks could be looked at as "down trades."  Do you want to spend the premium for those weeks to trade into Orlando where there is a ton of availability and can be had with other good, cheaper traders or gateways most of the year?  


So I would look at the good traders Greg and others have suggested and look for a cheap entry into the game and test the waters.  Just say you picked up that week 21 of HP in HHI or say WillowRidge in Branson for $500 - $1000 and you do the trade game and it works out great (folks have gotten great trades with both properties) then you have saved a ton of money and are getting great value.  If it doesn't work out and you have to unload it, the worst you would be out is the minor upfront cost and MFs you had to pay before getting rid of it.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for everyone who has provided suggestions, again very helpful. 

Yes, my primary focus is on trading, as I intend to use it for personal enjoyment, not trying to make money out of the property. 

I did start looking at resale weeks of GV and GC at redweek, TUG and ebay. Looks like there are very few 3br PLAT on sale, and their price is around 75K for annual usage. 2br runs cheaper, I can probably get a PLAT annual usage at 1k, but I am not quite sure about the trading power. I am still hoping that I can use the property to go to Hawaii in the summer or go skiing in the winter (with flexible dates). I am ok with getting a 2br in Hawaii or ski resort with a 3br GV or GC. I was really looking for a EOY to invest a little and test the water first. But I haven't seen any PLAT 3br EOY for either GV or GC...


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Thanks for everyone who has provided suggestions, again very helpful.
> 
> Yes, my primary focus is on trading, as I intend to use it for personal enjoyment, not trying to make money out of the property.
> 
> I did start looking at resale weeks of GV and GC at redweek, TUG and ebay. Looks like there are very few 3br PLAT on sale, and their price is around 75K for annual usage. 2br runs cheaper, I can probably get a PLAT annual usage at 1k, but I am not quite sure about the trading power. I am still hoping that I can use the property to go to Hawaii in the summer or go skiing in the winter (with flexible dates). I am ok with getting a 2br in Hawaii or ski resort with a 3br GV or GC. I was really looking for a EOY to invest a little and test the water first. But I haven't seen any PLAT 3br EOY for either GV or GC...



Those 3 BDR are rare and when they show up on ebay,they will either: 

1. Be highly bidded on if listed by reputable seller, OR
2. Will receive little to no bids from a unknown seller and auction will most likely go unsold. 

As "overbuilt" as Orlando is, people still come and and folks love the Marriott properties there.  Grand Vista is one of the most popular Marriotts resorts in Orlando.  If you do get a 2 BDR plat GV, it can be a "good" trader and I would suggest you deposit the whole two bedroom if you are looking for high demand weeks like Hawaii in summer or Ski weeks.  This will increase your trading power. 

The thing you have to remember about Orlando is that its a major FAMILY desitnation so for trading, you want to give II your whole 2BDR to get better trading power for those high demand weeks you are seeking.  If you lock off during the summer and try to trade both sides for a prime Hawaii summer week or Ski week, you will face a tougher time getting what you want.  

However, if you lock off and are requesting shoulder season places (HHI during fall) you will get uptrades for your units.  I have done trades with my studio of GV gold week into Southern Spain Marriotts resorts (2 and sometimes 3 bdr) for late fall/winter/early spring.  The weather there is great year around.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 19, 2012)

Before I discover TUG or marriott TS. I was paying $150~200 a night to get a 3/4/5 bedroom house in Orlando, so I would agree with you that Orlando is overbuilt.

In terms of buying on ebay, what things should I be careful about? Looks like bidding from a unkonw seller isn't a good idea.. And what do you think is the fair market value for a 3br PLAT GV?



CashEddie said:


> Those 3 BDR are rare and when they show up on ebay,they will either:
> 
> 1. Be highly bidded on if listed by reputable seller, OR
> 2. Will receive little to no bids from a unknown seller and auction will most likely go unsold.
> ...


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 19, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Although your example was right, just want to clarify your the comment above.



Sorry you're right, thanks for picking up in my typo


----------



## FionaS (Dec 19, 2012)

I was meant to ask you about "Deposits don't expire until two years after the deposited week's travel start date."

Can you explain this a bit more? Let's say I reserve a week in July 2013 and deposited in II now, it won't expire until July 2015? 

This deposit is different from exchange right? 




Quadmaniac said:


> Sorry you're right, thanks for picking up in my typo


----------



## jme (Dec 19, 2012)

if there is strength in numbers, then I also concur that 3-BR Platinum Grande Vista is the way to go....(not 2-BR, and not 3-BR Gold). you will have many options, and the resort continues to perform as a trader, destination (it's gorgeous), and renter. 

Plus you can split and do various things too. 

On Ebay (which is the only place you should look because of price), I've seen 3-BR Platinum GV's go for as low as $2500-2800, and as high as $4000+. Now that the word is out, and it has been for many months, the 3-BR villas are being snatched up fairly quickly.  Hope you find one.....it'll go up to around $1500-2000 early, stay still, then go higher quickly at the end.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> I was meant to ask you about "Deposits don't expire until two years after the deposited week's travel start date."
> 
> Can you explain this a bit more? Let's say I reserve a week in July 2013 and deposited in II now, it won't expire until July 2015?
> 
> This deposit is different from exchange right?



Yes you have till July 2015 to exchange it. The system allows you to search anytime from now to 2 years from now. Currently I can search as far as Dec 2014.


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Before I discover TUG or marriott TS. I was paying $150~200 a night to get a 3/4/5 bedroom house in Orlando, so I would agree with you that Orlando is overbuilt.
> 
> In terms of buying on ebay, what things should I be careful about? Looks like bidding from a unkonw seller isn't a good idea.. And what do you think is the fair market value for a 3br PLAT GV?



I would start by looking under the Buying/Selling section of this board and look at some of the reviews given for ebay sellers.  

I haven't closely tracked the prices for the 3 BDR units so I can't give any numbers for those.   

Things you want to keep in mind with ebay:

1. When a week is listed, make note of week/unit/season.  You want to verify this with seller before hand if possible.  Sometimes the listings have errors so you want to be sure you have all the correct information before bidding.

2. Search seller username on TUG to get feedback.  Also look at ebay feedback of seller.

3. If you win auction, work with seller to get all information in #1 verified by the resort.  This info can be verified by requesting usage and financial estoppel letters.  Be sure you get that upfront before paying any money.  If seller gives you hard time about it, walk away.  

4. If its a large sum of money, work out payment arrangements.  For example, if you win an auction for prime Hawaii week for 10K, work out a deal where you send them say $1000 at contract signing and balance due at closing. (after property has passed ROFR, new deed has been drafted and reviewed by both parties, signed by owner and ready to record by county) 

Try to get as much info from seller upfront as possible and if things dont look right after winning auction, walk away.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 19, 2012)

jme said:


> On Ebay (which is the only place you should look because of price), I've seen 3-BR Platinum GV's go for as low as $2500-2800, and as high as $4000+. Now that the word is out, and it has been for many months, the 3-BR villas are being snatched up fairly quickly.  Hope you find one.....it'll go up to around $1500-2000 early, stay still, then go higher quickly at the end.



I'm not sure I've ever seen one that cheap. I see 2 br GV plat going for $3K+ on Ebay.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 19, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Yes you have till July 2015 to exchange it - *you could exchange it for something as far out as June 2017 if it appears available in your search in July 2015*. The system allows you to search anytime from now to 2 years from now. Currently I can search as far as Dec 2014.



Not correct.  The week you exchange into must be not later than July 2015 in this example.  In fact, nothing will appear in your II search that is after the July 2015 date.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 19, 2012)

2br GV plat going for 1k annual usage now on redweek....



Quadmaniac said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen one that cheap. I see 2 br GV plat going for $3K+ on Ebay.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 19, 2012)

This is all great advices. One question: I notice that some ads that say season: plat, floating wks XX to XX, but under deed, they would have a specific unit and a specific week. This is the norm right? Having it deeded to a particular unit and week, I should still have the ability to reserve any week in the plat season, right? 



CashEddie said:


> Things you want to keep in mind with ebay:
> 
> 1. When a week is listed, make note of week/unit/season.  You want to verify this with seller before hand if possible.  Sometimes the listings have errors so you want to be sure you have all the correct information before bidding.
> 
> ...


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> I did start looking at resale weeks of GV and GC at redweek, TUG and ebay. Looks like there are very few 3br PLAT on sale.


Just in case you do not know, Grand Chateau is all Platinum (weeks 1-51) except for week 52 which is Platinum Plus and originally sold at developer prices almost twice the price for a platinum week, at least for a 3BR.  There are no weeks less than Platinum.


----------



## Bretthart (Dec 19, 2012)

LAX Mom said:


> Are you asking about day use of the pools at Canyon Villas? Some Marriott properties allow day use, others don't. I'm not sure about Canyon Villas.
> 
> Where & when do you want to exchange? We can give you more advice if you are more specific about your plans.



Yes day use.  I would like to trade to resorts mostly on the west coast during March and summer months because I have kids.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 19, 2012)

GregT said:


> Fiona,
> 
> You've gotten great advice here -- one of things you need to consider is how important it is to you that it be rentable for much more than the MFs.  Once you start to think about its rental potential, the acquisition price will go up accordingly, because it has value as more than just a trading property.
> 
> ...



Greg, I think this is one of the best and most useful posts I have seen on TUG in a long time.  You approach things objectively and your post demonstrates a quality response to the question asked, not the question you decided should have been asked.  It should be of great help to the OP.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> This is all great advices. One question: I notice that some ads that say season: plat, floating wks XX to XX, but under deed, they would have a specific unit and a specific week. This is the norm right? Having it deeded to a particular unit and week, I should still have the ability to reserve any week in the plat season, right?


That is correct if it says floating week.  With a floating week, the actual week on the deed is totally irrelevant.


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> This is all great advices. One question: I notice that some ads that say season: plat, floating wks XX to XX, but under deed, they would have a specific unit and a specific week. This is the norm right? Having it deeded to a particular unit and week, I should still have the ability to reserve any week in the plat season, right?



Yes, that is correct.  Most weeks will be floating in a season but the deed will have a unit and week number for inventory/recording purposes.  These numbers become very important if you are getting a unit with a view type (mostly only applies with beachfront resorts with view designations) because Marriott will verify if that unit is truly a oceanfront and in the right season with those numbers.  You will get offical verification on estoppel report from Marriott.


----------



## slum808 (Dec 19, 2012)

Greg has a great list of traders and others have had some excellent suggestions as well. I'm going to buck the low cost trend and go expensive. 

Based on what you've provided I would suggest a platinum ski week at either of the Park City resorts. 
Mountainside $16000 with $1055 mf
Summit Watch $11000 with $1250 mf

While these sound expensive I think it fits much of what you hope to accomplish. 

No need to trade into a ski week, you own it.
Excellent trade power to trade into Hawaii.
It locks off into a 1-bed and studio
Can be rented for 2x mf or more. I was looking to rent a March week at Mountainside and I was willing to pay $2800. 
If you only wanted an EOY just rent the unit EOY and it will pay all your maintenance fees. Free Vacation!

While the upfront cost are higher, I believe these properties will maintain their value and there will always be demand for Ski in/out resorts. If II or Marriot make changes that make it difficult to exchange, your low cost resorts like Willowridge will be difficult to get rid of. $500 sounds like a deal now, untill you have to pay someone to get rid of it.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 19, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> Not correct.  The week you exchange into must be not later than July 2015 in this example.  In fact, nothing will appear in your II search that is after the July 2015 date.



Oops yes brain freeze! Thanks for the correction


----------



## FionaS (Dec 19, 2012)

Not quite sure if I want to invest $10K now, as my first TS,  I am more looking at no more than $5K to test the water. Preferably, 2~3K if I can get a bargin deal. 

Also, not quite sure about renting out higher than the MF. I don't question you can, but as a newbie, I'd be very nervous to list something much higher than the MF and hoping it will get rented. From observation, there are many people who rent out their weeks, and some prices are pretty low...


slum808 said:


> Mountainside $16000 with $1055 mf
> Summit Watch $11000 with $1250 mf


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 19, 2012)

FionaS said:


> 2br GV plat going for 1k annual usage now on redweek....



I would check to see if that is accurate as the cheapest here at the Marketplace is $4800 for 2br platinum. I would bet that it is gold on redweek. Redweek is not always reliable when it shows the demand (high). You have to open and view the ad. I just checked and all of those are Gold not Platinum. The cheapest platinum there is $4250.


----------



## jont (Dec 19, 2012)

Lots of great advice here but are you sure you want to buy something just to trade? The best advice I've ever heard is buy somewhere where you'll be happy going every year, and if you can drive to that place, that much better. I think this is especially true for your first TS purchase. You think you would only like to trade, and that very well may be true for now. But circumstances and attitudes change over time. You never know what the future holds. You at least would want to be able to use your timeshare for a reasonable cost. Buying someplace you may never go to could be a big burden or a bigger waste of money. 
Just try to think long term and try to see yourself 10 or 15 years from now.
And there is no rush to buy right now. there will always be good deals out there. Good luck and keep reading TUG. It will help make sense out off all this.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 19, 2012)

jont said:


> Lots of great advice here but are you sure you want to buy something just to trade? The best advice I've ever heard is buy somewhere where you'll be happy going every year, and if you can drive to that place, that much better. I think this is especially true for your first TS purchase. You think you would only like to trade, and that very well may be true for now. *But circumstances and attitudes change over time. You never know what the future holds.* You at least would want to be able to use your timeshare for a reasonable cost. Buying someplace you may never go to could be a big burden or a bigger waste of money.
> Just try to think long term and try to see yourself 10 or 15 years from now.
> And there is no rush to buy right now. there will always be good deals out there. Good luck and keep reading TUG. It will help make sense out off all this.



Fair points, but the unknown future can be punitive to either the buy-to-trade or buy-to-use strategy.  People move, die, get tired of the same location, get laid off, or any number of possibilities.  Either strategy is fine as far as I'm concerned.  What's most important is to have an exit plan.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 19, 2012)

My father always say the same thing, no matter what you committ to, always have an exit plan.  I like it! 

That's why I want to buy the relatively cheap ones for my first TS, so even if I dont like it, I can sell it and not to loss tons of money.  


Beefnot said:


> What's most important is to have an exit plan.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 19, 2012)

jont said:


> Lots of great advice here but are you sure you want to buy something just to trade? The best advice I've ever heard is buy somewhere where you'll be happy going every year, and if you can drive to that place, that much better. I think this is especially true for your first TS purchase. You think you would only like to trade, and that very well may be true for now. But circumstances and attitudes change over time. You never know what the future holds. You at least would want to be able to use your timeshare for a reasonable cost. Buying someplace you may never go to could be a big burden or a bigger waste of money.
> Just try to think long term and try to see yourself 10 or 15 years from now.
> And there is no rush to buy right now. there will always be good deals out there. Good luck and keep reading TUG. It will help make sense out off all this.



These John guys are SMART!  

I planned to post a very similar message. Buying ANY timeshare, regardless of location, size, brand, whatever, is a BIG risk & mistake in most cases. 

You'd find it far easier to obtain exactly what you want, when you want, without ongoing obligations and far less expensive overall by simply renting. The history of timeshare trading is filled with ever changing values, rules and potholes - with the lack of any real assurance of accommodations or availability of any type being a huge problem (along with steadily rising fees that have ruined the value they used to offer). 

Overall I simply find any plan to buy an ownership to trade one of the major potential mistakes of timeshare purchase. IF that is all you want to do with it, one location (with maybe an occasional year of trade) will not work for you and you must be an owner then that is why the various mini-systems - including Marriotts - that ave built in multiple locations are a much better fi than any single resort purchase. Plus those systems do away with exchange fees - a big issue with any week type trade - unless you step outside that sustem. Even then they carry preference & other benefits not available to mere week traders (things that tend to hurt you if you depend on trading your lone week in exchange systems that are rigged to favor the groups.

I cannot recommend against buying solely to exchange strongly enough. Doing that is a near guarantee you will become yet another disillusioned timeshare owner looking to sell at a loss. 

Obviously I agree with this post. Don't buy to trade.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 19, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> You'd find it far easier to obtain exactly what you want, when you want, without ongoing obligations and far less expensive overall by simply renting. The history of timeshare trading is filled with ever changing values, rules and potholes - with the lack of any real assurance of accommodations or availability of any type being a huge problem (along with steadily rising fees that have ruined the value they used to offer).
> 
> Overall I simply find any plan to buy an ownership to trade one of the major potential mistakes of timeshare purchase. IF that is all you want to do with it, one location (with maybe an occasional year of trade) will not work for you and you must be an owner then that is why the various mini-systems - including Marriotts - that ave built in multiple locations are a much better fi than any single resort purchase. Plus those systems do away with exchange fees - a big issue with any week type trade - unless you step outside that sustem. Even then they carry preference & other benefits not available to mere week traders (things that tend to hurt you if you depend on trading your lone week in exchange systems that are rigged to favor the groups.
> 
> ...



Well, I bought a timeshare last year for $20 all in.  Gave it this year for $200 and change out of my pocket (I paid closing and transfer fee).  Bought two more earlier this year for way less than free.  I have become very savvy and sophisticated with my exchanging.  Given that my average cost per night inclusive of II membership and exchange fees is around $70, not even including 2-for-1 XYZ benefits), the family is very happy.  

My family likes variety.  We would be unhappy going to the same place every year.  As for points systems, it would be difficult for us to enjoy the quality of accommodations (Marriott, Welk, Four Seasons) for $70 per night in a points system.  Marriott--astronomical cost of the DC.  Hilton--don't think so, at least not figuring in up front acquisition costs.  Wyndham--a lot of variation in resort quality and I don't have the patience to learn the system or confidence in Wyndham's business practices.  The only thing we lose in points is flexibility for vacations less than a week.  But at this point, we're fine with that.

Given my family's profile, I believe we would be very disillusioned with timesharing had we done it any other way.  Each person should evaluate their own family's needs and rhythm and then do what is most suitable for them.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 19, 2012)

And tomorrow fees may go up again (maintenance & exchange) and places available shrink again. It almost certainly would be cheaper & less risky to just rent those trades. Most are happy with the first few years of trades then the problems hit & they are stuck with ownerships they wish they never bought.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry, if my reply below is not completely relevant.  You refer in the first post of this thread to another thread which I am unfamiliar with.  So I don't know if you are for sure decided on a Marriott or if you need exclusively 2BR units.  But if you are open to other systems, consider a Hyatt, especially if you want a high-volume of excellent quality studio units.  If you work at it, you can wind up with costs in the $50/night range, including amoritized purchase costs.

Our 2012 cost analysis:
COSTS
Total costs: $3300
Reservation fees/exchange fees- $1100 (actual and anticipated)
MF- $1000
SFX, II Platinum memberships- $200
Amortized purchase price- $1000

UNITS BOOKED
Two Hyatt Grand Aspen studio ski weeks
One studio Hyatt Grand Aspen- May week
One studio Marriott Aruba Surf Club- July week
One studio Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya- March week
One 1BR Rimondi Grand (Crete)- May 2014 week
One 2BR Welk Resort Villas (Escondido, CA)- March week
One 1BR Marriott Grand Chateau (Las Vegas)- Feb week
Plus a 1BR SFX deposit still to book
Up to 4 SFX 1BR bonus weeks (at ~$400-$500/week). We likely will not use, so have left these costs/units out of the equation.

COST PER NIGHT
Nine weeks (72 nights) for $3300- $46/night

H


----------



## jme (Dec 19, 2012)

jont said:


> Lots of great advice here but are you sure you want to buy something just to trade? The best advice I've ever heard is buy somewhere where you'll be happy going every year, and if you can drive to that place, that much better. I think this is especially true for your first TS purchase. You think you would only like to trade, and that very well may be true for now. But circumstances and attitudes change over time. You never know what the future holds. You at least would want to be able to use your timeshare for a reasonable cost. Buying someplace you may never go to could be a big burden or a bigger waste of money.
> Just try to think long term and try to see yourself 10 or 15 years from now.
> And there is no rush to buy right now. there will always be good deals out there. Good luck and keep reading TUG. It will help make sense out off all this.



Ditto.

When I posted earlier and said 3-BR GV was the way to go, I was answering the OP's specific question, assuming his mind was made up to "purchase to trade".  

But jont advises rightly that the BEST course of action is always to purchase "where you want to go", especially a first timeshare.  That has always been my position, and has also been the sage advice for many years here on TUG, going back to when I first became a TUG member in the 90's.  Much conversation arrived finally at that conclusion. According to consensus, that was one of the top 3 tenets.  

If you look under my name to the left, you'll see that clearly, in every instance, we purchased resort weeks which were not only where we wanted to go, but also ones that are all 2.5 hour drives away from our home, making it easy for us to use, and never requiring plane fares.  If we trade occasionally, fine, we can go anywhere, but we primarily bought to occupy. 
Two months ago I did purchase an additional week strictly for trading (and other strategies), a platinum Marriott lockoff, which does not appear in the list yet, but I did this only after having plenty of "occupy weeks". 

Thank you John for getting back to basics----"buy where you wish to go".


----------



## FionaS (Dec 20, 2012)

Would like to know a few "savvy and sophisticated" tricks at exchanging. 

Not quite sure how you can keep your nightly cost at $70 since most MF I saw are more than $700, so even for a 1BR you are still looking at more than $100/night. 


Beefnot said:


> Well, I bought a timeshare last year for $20 all in.  Gave it this year for $200 and change out of my pocket (I paid closing and transfer fee).  Bought two more earlier this year for way less than free.  I have become very savvy and sophisticated with my exchanging.  Given that my average cost per night inclusive of II membership and exchange fees is around $70, not even including 2-for-1 XYZ benefits), the family is very happy.


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 20, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Would like to know a few "savvy and sophisticated" tricks at exchanging.
> 
> Not quite sure how you can keep your nightly cost at $70 since most MF I saw are more than $700, so even for a 1BR you are still looking at more than $100/night.



FionaS,

Much to learn, my friend.  There are several ways to get your cost per night down.  One of the main methods is to use the lock off option of the unit all the time, so your are effectively getting 14 nights instead of 7.  Also, folks use an exchange option called XYZ exchanges via II.  Without getting into the finer details of the exchange method, it essentially allows you to do two exchanges for one week deposit.  This increases the number of nights you are getting for that one week.  Also there are short stay options where you can take your 2brd unit, lock it off and go to II and do multiple short stays from 1 to 6 days for EACH side of of your lock off unit.  This could potentialy turn one week into 24 nights, thus lowering your MF/night ratio even further.

Also, everyone doesnt own a Marriott or big brand name resorts.  MFs at the smaller resorts chains tend to be cheaper thus making that cost per night rate even smaller.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 20, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Would like to know a few "savvy and sophisticated" tricks at exchanging.
> 
> Not quite sure how you can keep your nightly cost at $70 since most MF I saw are more than $700, so even for a 1BR you are still looking at more than $100/night.



And if I was able to travel as much as Heathpack, I would be able to reduce my cost per night to about $40. And mostly or all in 2br units too.  But alas.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 20, 2012)

BeachPlace platinum - it's a lockoff and trades really well.  About the lowest priced of Marriott TS resales for some reason.  Almost every renter I've had has called me after to rent every year.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 20, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> BeachPlace platinum - it's a lockoff and trades really well.  About the lowest priced of Marriott TS resales for some reason.  Almost every renter I've had has called me after to rent every year.



What's the MF like for this one ?

Thanks


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 20, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> What's the MF like for this one ?
> 
> Thanks



Around $1,100 I believe.


----------



## jont (Dec 20, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> BeachPlace platinum - it's a lockoff and trades really well.  About the lowest priced of Marriott TS resales for some reason.  Almost every renter I've had has called me after to rent every year.



I think any beach front location in a platinum season would be a very good choice. If I lived in northern Florida I would be looking at : 

Ocean Pointe-lockoff
Beachplace Towers-lockoff
Grande Ocean
Surf Watch
Barony Beach
Ocean Watch

Any one of these is within driving distance from Northern Florida and the platinum weeks should rent and trade very well. You would also have the possibility of getting a day pass to use the resorts facilities at other times.
You will pay more for any one of these resorts but in my opinion they are all worth the premium.

just sayin


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 20, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Would like to know a few "savvy and sophisticated" tricks at exchanging.
> 
> Not quite sure how you can keep your nightly cost at $70 since most MF I saw are more than $700, so even for a 1BR you are still looking at more than $100/night.



You can get a week of 2BR LO and split it into 2 exchanges to give you 14 nights.  Plus 2 weeks of XYZ and you can now get to 28 nights.  If you pay $1000 in MF, 2 exchange fees of $114 for internal priority trading, plus $174 for each XYZ, your total cost is $1576.  Divide by 28 nights, it comes up to $56 per night.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 20, 2012)

sptung said:


> You can get a week of 2BR LO and split it into 2 exchanges to give you 14 nights.  Plus 2 weeks of XYZ and you can now get to 28 nights.  If you pay $1000 in MF, 2 exchange fees of $114 for internal priority trading, plus $174 for each XYZ, your total cost is $1576.  Divide by 28 nights, it comes up to $56 per night.



Isn't it $124 for a Marriott exchange and isn't it only $154 for a regular? It also cost money to lock off. 

But still I have one better. 3BR Grande Vista split into 3 exchanges plus XYZ's = 42 nights. Total cost ~$2,244 = $53.43 per night.

And better still?

If it was enrolled in the DC wouldn't all those fees be free? Do you still get XYZ's in the DC? If so it goes down to $29.76 but I am thinking that is not the case.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 20, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Isn't it $124 for a Marriott exchange and isn't it only $154 for a regular? It also cost money to lock off.
> 
> But still I have one better. 3BR Grande Vista split into 3 exchanges plus XYZ's = 42 nights. Total cost ~$2,244 = $53.43 per night.



I don't know about Marriott but Starwood is $114.  For XYZ you have to call and the current fees are $174.  The nice thing about exchanging in II, for instant exchanging you can snag a 2BR using a 1BR.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 21, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> But still I have one better. 3BR Grande Vista split into 3 exchanges plus XYZ's = 42 nights. Total cost ~$2,244 = $53.43 per night.


How do you get 3 exchanges from a 3BR Grande Vista?  It locks off into a studio and a 2BR.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 21, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> How do you get 3 exchanges from a 3BR Grande Vista?  It locks off into a studio and a 2BR.



Book the studio side at Grande Vista. Book the 2BR side through the Florida club at Beach Place Towers. After booking the 2BR call Marriott and lock it off. You end up with two studios and a 1 BR.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 21, 2012)

deleted.....


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> deleted.....



Now I want to know what you had to say.


----------



## FionaS (Dec 21, 2012)

Have been talking to a few timeshare agents, and they all inform me that Marriott is likely going to exercise ROFR if the price is under $5000, not quite sure if I should wait for a steal deal on eBay and test marriott's ROFR, or offer a price more than $5k


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Have been talking to a few timeshare agents, and they all inform me that Marriott is likely going to exercise ROFR if the price is under $5000, not quite sure if I should wait for a steal deal on eBay and test marriott's ROFR, or offer a price more than $5k



What resorts are they talking about. Many would be ROFR at that price point, many others wouldn't be. What resort are you looking at?


----------



## FionaS (Dec 21, 2012)

Grande vista 3br Lock-off platinum season


----------



## GregT (Dec 21, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Have been talking to a few timeshare agents, and they all inform me that Marriott is likely going to exercise ROFR if the price is under $5000, not quite sure if I should wait for a steal deal on eBay and test marriott's ROFR, or offer a price more than $5k



Fiona,

I've been told that numerous times for both HGVC and Marriott properties by brokers.   I'm sure they really believe it, but the weeks did pass ROFR.

One day we will see active ROFR from Marriott (in my opinion) but it is not today.   I would make the offer you are comfortable with, and if it gets ROFR'd, try again.  

Good luck with the search! 

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Grande vista 3br Lock-off platinum season



3BR Grande Vista weeks show up on Ebay a few times a year, so I would think you could wait out for a week through Ebay. Though $5K for a 3BR GV Platinum week isn't really all that bad anyway.


----------



## GregT (Dec 21, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> 3BR Grande Vista weeks show up on Ebay a few times a year, so I would think you could wait out for a week through Ebay. Though $5K for a 3BR GV week isn't really all that bad anyway.



An EOY sold on Ebay back in April at $2,076 -- I was with Puck at the time, we were watching the hockey game when the auction closed -- and I was sniped at closing.  It went from high bid of $1,600 (mine) to $2,076 in 5 seconds.  My limit was $2K.

It's funny, I've bid randomly on different timeshares over the years, but that's the one auction that I remember missing!

Good luck -- and I agree with Dioxide, $5K is a fair price for an Annual (this is for an Annual, correct?).

Best,

Greg


----------



## FionaS (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, the $5K price is for annual usage.

Looks like the agents are all pretty demotivated to move ahead with my under $5K offer. And currently the lowest seller offer I have seen on the market is $7700. I don't see anything listing for Grande Vista 3BR lock-off unit on Ebay... Not quite sure what's the best strategy now....


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 22, 2012)

FionaS said:


> Yes, the $5K price is for annual usage.
> 
> Looks like the agents are all pretty demotivated to move ahead with my under $5K offer. And currently the lowest seller offer I have seen on the market is $7700. I don't see anything listing for Grande Vista 3BR lock-off unit on Ebay... Not quite sure what's the best strategy now....



Not to sound pessimistic, but I usually take a broker's caution with a grain of salt. Like others have said, wait till one comes up and offer what you feel you are willing to pay not what they think you should pay. The worst that happens is the seller says no or ROFR. There will always be another one around the corner. 

Its not something that you have to have tomorrow and I would wait for the right deal. This has happened to me a number of times on eBay that I thought I missed out on a good deal and then a killer deal comes up the next month. I missed out on buying quite a few auctions and in retrospect, I am glad I did as I got an even better deal  In my first auction, I wished I had this view as I paid way too much for my SDO when I am paying half of that for the ones I purchased for my brother subsequently, but I "had to have it" in my mind. It cost me an extra $750 that I didn't need to put out, but in the big picture, it isn't that much.

I would honestly say the chances of ROFR is so small that I don't even consider it as part of my decision making. This is my price, if you're not interested, then I will wait for the next one to come along.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 22, 2012)

You say you want 'reasonable' MF which, at Marriott, doesn't exist...I'm not aware of any now less than $1,000 a week and with 5-15% possible annual increases.

Are you sure you want Orlando?  There are so many TS in Orlando you can trade in and get any week of the year.  Beach is the No. 1 preference.

I rented a 2013 Marriott Beachplace studio for $710 for Presidents week on the beach in Fort Lauderdale.  Owners often overestimate what that week is worth but if you set a reasonable price you'll get it.  But I wouldn't rent just to get my MF back as there's no consideration of your funds used to buy it initially.  Instead, I'd deposit in II and have a couple of years to use it.  My BP MF is about $1100 so I felt $710 was reasonable for the studio part and that was with the same renter from last year who paid $650 for it last year.  I'm sure I could have rented the 1 BR portion for $900...and netted a profit on my MF.  

Brian


----------



## Dean (Dec 22, 2012)

CashEddie said:


> If you want a cheap, mainly trading property, I would also consider looking at a non beach HHI summer week.  Believe it or not, all Marriot summer HHI weeks trade the same via II.


That has not been my experience.  The trade power will be similar but the QRS will lock you out of resorts that are significantly higher than what you have to offer.  The reverse is true as well that you won'd see lower resorts if you have a higher QRS.  This even applies to Marriott to Marriott trading but to a lessor degree from what I can see.  It can still be a great trade value but I think the yearly fees aren't going to be different enough to justify it if you want to trade to high quality resorts.  One good thing about the fixed weeks is you can deposit them 18 months out.

I can't disagree with the options touted above and they're likely my top choices though I'm a firm believer that newbies should buy something they'll use.  I'd add a few thoughts for alternatives though.  Willow Ridge platinum though somewhat lower trade power, does do fairly well and has cheaper fees.  Ocean Point Gold or silver can still be good options.  None lockoff's like Legend's Edge can be a good options  One can often buy it cheap, the fees are not too bad and though it's not a lockoff, you can use the FL Club option and reserve for use or deposit lockoff's from other options (OP, GV and BPT mostly, only at 6 months out though).  Grand Ocean Gold which goes to week 24 for HH for the right person who wants to use that week part of the time and trade at times.  One should be able to get a week there OS for around $5-7 or less.  Occasionally you'll see a Surfwatch, GO or Barony Platinum week relatively cheap and the trade power there will generally blow away the others mentioned and the principle applies to any high end option that does not have HI type maint fees.


----------



## Queen (Dec 23, 2012)

What is an XYZ and how do you use it?


----------



## samara64 (Jan 3, 2014)

GregT said:


> Fiona,
> 
> 3. Shadow Ridge Enclaves 2BR Deluxe (Special because it locks off into two 1BR units and still has good MFs at ~1,100)
> 
> Greg



Are all the 2BR in Shadow Ridge Enclaves look off into a 2 1BR units or only the deluxe ones.


----------



## epcmart (Feb 11, 2015)

*Very Informative post about Marriott TSs*

Bump to the Top for newbies like me.



GregT said:


> Fiona,
> 
> You've gotten great advice here -- one of things you need to consider is how important it is to you that it be rentable for much more than the MFs.  Once you start to think about its rental potential, the acquisition price will go up accordingly, because it has value as more than just a trading property.
> 
> ...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 13, 2015)

Super article---just note the updated MF's for 2015 and search for the Marriott FROR database from dioxide45. Marriott is buying back and driving the resale cost of some units (on the list) to well above what's advertised.  Your mileage might vary...

I did take their advice and can't wait to start.  Now about that HGVC for points.....


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 13, 2015)

FionaS said:


> Have been talking to a few timeshare agents, and they all inform me that Marriott is likely going to exercise ROFR if the price is under $5000, not quite sure if I should wait for a steal deal on eBay and test marriott's ROFR, or offer a price more than $5k



I highly doubt $5k will pass ROFR for a 3BR Platinum Grande Vista Annual. I tried for an EOY @$3,750 and it didn't pass.

If you don't want it, send the seller my way


----------



## taterhed (Feb 14, 2015)

Of course, this is an old thread just 'bumped' to the top for newbies (like me) to read.  The info is over 2 years old in the example.

You're correct:  MGR 3br EY Platinum is currently being ROFR rejected by Marriott at around $8000.  As of 1/2015.  EOY is near $4000 (as you mentioned 2/2014 @ $3750).   This is good for owners....tough if you're in the buying market.  Of course, there are still several MVCI resorts without ROFR for sale....


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 11, 2019)

bumping again for more people to read.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 12, 2019)

There is a Grand Vista 3br annual floating platinum  for sale on eBay right now. Auction closes at approx 1p edt. Current bid $1300.


----------



## ahdah (Apr 12, 2019)

I am almost positive that a 3 br GV at 1300 would NOT pass ROFR.  If you want a week, and you know it will not pass, then offer what you think will pass ROFR at a price that you can live with.  I bought a 3 bedroom at SurfWatch this year, it had failed at !0,000, so I gave 12,000 and it passed.  I bought one last year that passed at 8,000, but not any more.  I think Marriott is buying back more and this is causing the prices to go up if you want the unit.  Good luck!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 12, 2019)

ahdah said:


> I am almost positive that a 3 br GV at 1300 would NOT pass ROFR.  If you want a week, and you know it will not pass, then offer what you think will pass ROFR at a price that you can live with.  I bought a 3 bedroom at SurfWatch this year, it had failed at !0,000, so I gave 12,000 and it passed.  I bought one last year that passed at 8,000, but not any more.  I think Marriott is buying back more and this is causing the prices to go up if you want the unit.  Good luck!



I would still say the same, bid what you feel comfortable not what you think ROFR is, as it is totally random. I've lost units for more and gotten units for less. It never made sense, you would assume they would buy up the lower priced one as well but they didn't.

The great thing is that it is a BUYER'S market, and there will always be another. Never feel pressured into paying more to just "get pass" what you think is ROFR.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 12, 2019)

Quadmaniac said:


> I would still say the same, bid what you feel comfortable not what you think ROFR is, as it is totally random. I've lost units for more and gotten units for less. It never made sense, you would assume they would buy up the lower priced one as well but they didn't.
> 
> The great thing is that it is a BUYER'S market, and there will always be another. Never feel pressured into paying more to just "get pass" what you think is ROFR.





I don't know if some type of "time pattern" is involved or not.   i.e. maybe Marriott has more money to spend at the beginning of the month versus the end of the month.

I'd be curious if anyone can establish a pattern based upon the day of the week, the day of the month or the time of the year.




.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 12, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I don't know if some type of "time pattern" is involved or not.   i.e. maybe Marriott has more money to spend at the beginning of the month versus the end of the month.
> 
> I'd be curious if anyone can establish a pattern based upon the day of the week, the day of the month or the time of the year.
> 
> ...



Hard to do as you never know when they submit the ROFR and you don’t know when it is being looked at. They only way you conclusively see if there is a pattern is if you submitted the same resort same price for a number of days to see the variation.

I personally ignore “ROFR” and just bid what I feel I want to pay.


----------



## echino (Apr 12, 2019)

That 3br on eBay, from travel4you5? They are scammers.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...acations-vp-title-see-new-names-below.199772/


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 12, 2019)

I believe you should buy to rent. If it rents really well, then it’s probably a great trader plus you can always cover your maintenance fees with rent in the future if you need to.   Don’t be too hung up on what you like but what can bring you the most money over the maintenance. I always look at if  I can recoup my purchase and maintenance fees with rent in 10 years.  You can always rent wherever you want to go as well.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 16, 2019)

suzannesimon said:


> I believe you should buy to rent. If it rents really well, then it’s probably a great trader plus you can always cover your maintenance fees with rent in the future if you need to.   Don’t be too hung up on what you like but what can bring you the most money over the maintenance. I always look at if  I can recoup my purchase and maintenance fees with rent in 10 years.  You can always rent wherever you want to go as well.



https://www.redweek.com/top-25-timeshare-rental-resorts

A couple of resorts that are considered good traders are also on this list of top rental timeshares: Grande Vista, Desert Villas.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 16, 2019)

ski_sierra said:


> https://www.redweek.com/top-25-timeshare-rental-resorts
> 
> A couple of resorts that are considered good traders are also on this list of top rental timeshares: Grande Vista, Desert Villas.



That is a list of top rented timeshares, which isn't necessarily timeshares that are good to buy to rent. They are mostly very large resorts, so they naturally end up getting rented more. But Grand Vista especially I wouldn't buy to rent, because Orlando is over-built. Lots of people DO rent it through redweek, but I bet a lot of them do so right around the MF.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 16, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> That is a list of top rented timeshares, which isn't necessarily timeshares that are good to buy to rent. They are mostly very large resorts, so they naturally end up getting rented more. But Grand Vista especially I wouldn't buy to rent, because Orlando is over-built. Lots of people DO rent it through redweek, but I bet a lot of them do so right around the MF.



I own a couple of Grande Vista weeks and you're better off going through Florida Club into Ocean Pointe if you're going to rent them out.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 16, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I own a couple of Grande Vista weeks and you're better off going through Florida Club into Ocean Pointe if you're going to rent them out.




That is assuming you can get the week(s) you want at the six or seven month mark prior to check in.




.


----------

